# Nearly 5 weeks pregnant



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry to bother you just need some help. Found out I am   on Monday , we are sooo excited. But don't know what I should be feeling like at such an early stage as have never been pregnant before. Have felt dizzy and sick but that's about it. Stupidly I also did a pregnancy test this morning again to see if my hormone levels had gone up but instead it said not pregnant, immediately called the hospital and they said if I had lost the baby I would be bleeding and it was simply that the hormone levels change significantly throughout the day and especially as I having alot to drink at the moment. Are they right ? If I had lost the baby is bleeding the only sign that I had lost the baby?

Sorry to sound paranoid I just don't want this to go wrong and my scan seems days away! On the 28th May.

Cheryl x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I agree with the hospital, at this stage you would probably have had some bleeding if somethig had happened.  I would avoid uing those tests that tell you how many weeks pregnant you are, as they can cause you unnecessary worry or give false reassurance.  Symptoms vary greatly with everyone, but at this stage most people don't have many, just tender boobs, but everyone differs,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

